# Kohler Courage 18



## aforet (Sep 28, 2014)

So other than routine maint and belts, my 5 year old riding lawnmower has been doing fine. Until last week- started shuddering and shaking and I killed the motor. Tried to restart after checking oil (fine) and more screeching and shaking. Today I started disassembly to get a clue as to the problem (suspected the starter.) Interestingly enough, turning the key does nothing- no power, no lights, symptoms of a dead battery (not) or a blown fuse. Didn't take me long to see the issue. One of the bolts had vibrated out and came in contact with fly wheel. Also, the starter was engaged as well upon further review. I manually released the starter and it seemed to fall back in to position. So, I need help- hopefully there is no real damage at this point. Is it just a matter of some locktite and tightening this bolt back up then finding a blown fuse? Any advice will be appreciated....
-Andy


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Use blue loctite,and tighten to 25lbft.
The fuse should be in a holder,under the dash.


----------

